# Oregon man accused of spit assault



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

KLAMATH FALLS, Ore. - Felony assault charges were filed against a Klamath Falls man with hepatitis C who reportedly spit in the eyes and mouth of a police officer.
Andre Blue Davis, 25, was arrested Sunday outside his ex-girlfriend's home. His bail was set at $100,000.
The ex-girlfriend, who had a restraining order against Davis, called police when Davis wouldn't stop banging on her door, said Detective Mike Anderson of the Klamath Falls Police Department.
When officers tried to take Davis into custody, he began spitting at one of them, Anderson said. The ex-girlfriend told officers Davis had hepatitis C, a disease that affects the liver and is typically transmitted through blood or sharing needles.
The officer flushed his eyes out with water and went to Merle West Medical Center for treatment and a blood draw.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I remember a federal officer doing the same a few years ago. Anything in MA for these situations?


----------

